

Swype: Is it a UI breakthrough - ashish1
http://www.swypeinc.com/product.html

======
ashish1
get more at: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/09/tc50-swype-truly-
gestur...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/09/tc50-swype-truly-gesture-
based-data-entry/)

